# air miles



## Sylvia W (Feb 26, 2006)

Has anyone else booked a flight using Air Miles Collector Program.  Twice before to Vancouver and Newfoundland we had no problems.  However in Nov. had enough miles for our trip to Acapulco Grand Mayan and decide to cash in our air miles.  They booked us on American Airlines.  This trip is not until April 22 and already we have had 4 changes in schedule. The first change cancelled our Acapulco to Dallas flight but left Dallas to Toronto.  To fix that we had to agree to come back on Sat. and cancel the night we had booked in Acapulco at El Mirador.  The second time a change was made, close inspection of our itineray had us taking off from Dallas 20 minutes before we landed from Acapulco!!  That was corrected and we are now flying through Chicago.  All together our shedule has been changed 4 times so far and there is still almost 2 months before the trip.  Is this an airmiles problem as they don't have enough seats when an airline starts making changes in its schedule or is this typical of early flight arrangements to another country?  We are beginning to think unless we plan on getting merchandise for these miles we would be better off keeping that airmiles card in our wallets when stores ask "do you collect airmiles".


----------



## BevL (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't collect airmiles but collect Alaska FF miles.  We had two flight changes on our recent trip to Hawaii.  Neither of them were major, but I learned that you must keep on top of them.

There was recently a thread in, I believe the travel board where more experienced FFers talked about this.  

As a complete aside, I find that as a Canadian it's much harder to collect FF miles.  There seem to be many more promos in the US for collecting mileage.

Bev


----------



## moonstone (Feb 26, 2006)

We cashed some of ours in nearly 10 yrs. ago for flights to Las Vegas (from Toronto), which cost us $13. ea (return) for the taxes. We could not get direct flights no matter how hard we tried. On the way down they sent us from Toronto to Calgary, had to get off the plane, collect our luggage, go thru US customs, check luggage then re-board same plane at same gate 1 hr later, then to Vegas. On the return flight we had to go via Vancouver (6 hr layover) then on to Toronto -made for a very long day/night. We booked about 3 mos. in advance of the trip and they never made any changes on us -but who knows now! I have written to them on several occasions complaining about how the amount of airmiles needed keeps increasing even though the cities are still the same distance apart! We hope to use some more this fall/winter & travel with West Jet (use less air miles) to somewhere very warm.
~Diane


----------



## BarCol (Feb 26, 2006)

Actually we have used airmiles on fairly simple flights several times. But I never call airmiles and let them pick the flights. Rather I go into their partners and pick the flights I want then call airmiles and advise them what the flight numbers are and the departures and arrival times as well as the airport codes.  Having said that - if there are schedule changes like you describe I wondering whether that's airmiles travel agents or the actual airlines changing things around......


----------



## eal (Feb 26, 2006)

*pick your flights beforehand*

I use air miles regularly, mostly for Westjet flights.  When I am talking to the air miles booking person, I have the Westjet web site open in front of me with the flights I want and the flight numbers, etc. to read off to him/her.  Air miles posts my final itinerary on virtuallythere.com, and I have on occasion gotten an email saying to check my reservation because there have been changes.  But the changes have always been because the airline has made (slight) alterations to the flight times.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 27, 2006)

4 changes is pretty extreme - the most I've had with Errorplan is 2 changes although one of them was to say we'll get you to Miami and it's your problem to get to Grand Cayman 

Hope this all works out for you!


----------



## Jameson18 (Feb 28, 2006)

*20$ for 1 mile, or $500,000 to fly to toronto*

That's airmiles for you. You have to spend $20.0 to get 1 mile. Considering in Canada its 25000 miles for a trip from Ottawa to Toronto, unless my math is wrong, it means you have to spend $500,000.00 to qulaify for a trip that's worth about $120.00....isn't this a great deal........
I stick to aeroplans with any airline, and avoid the empty promises. We had airmiles to go to vegas in 2001, sept that is. of course we had to cancel, they just said, too bad, you should have bought insurance........
I now use VISA AVION, no issues, no booking problems, a regular ticket.


----------



## Sylvia W (Feb 28, 2006)

I understand the cost of air miles.  However we bank with the bank of montreal and of course they give air miles for transactions.  Also shopping at stores that offer air miles like the LCBO might just as well collect.  We don't usually fly but drive to vacation spots but am entirely frustrated by all the changes.  However, we have tracked the flights on American Airlines website and they are the ones making all the changes.  However I think the problem with the Sunday cancellation is a result of air miles not having seats to accomodate us on the new flight.  Have never had problems cashing in air miles for entertainment tickets to museums etc.  However, if we ever fly for another vacation will book directly through Westjet or Air Canada or similar - no more air miles vacations!


----------



## moonstone (Feb 28, 2006)

We also use the Bank of Montreal's Air Miles card (Gold) and as per the Air Miles site I would use 800 miles to fly Toronto to Ottawa (on West Jet) or 1025 if you want to fly Air Canada. Toronto to Miami is 2200 Air Miles (low season with West Jet) or 2800 miles (high season, Air Canada) but since I'm a gold card holder I can use 1600 Air Miles if I use West Jet anytime. We also get 1 Air Mile for every $15. spent on our M/C. Since we usually spend over $2000./mo on M/C (gas, groceries, Bell bill, Hydro bill, all insurance payments..) & never let it ride, we find this a painless way to afford a flight we would otherwise not be able to go on.
~Diane


----------



## Elli (Feb 28, 2006)

rainstud said:
			
		

> That's airmiles for you. You have to spend $20.0 to get 1 mile. Considering in Canada its 25000 miles for a trip from Ottawa to Toronto, unless my math is wrong, it means you have to spend $500,000.00 to qulaify for a trip that's worth about $120.00....isn't this a great deal........
> I stick to aeroplans with any airline, and avoid the empty promises. We had airmiles to go to vegas in 2001, sept that is. of course we had to cancel, they just said, too bad, you should have bought insurance........
> I now use VISA AVION, no issues, no booking problems, a regular ticket.


I use Visa Avion as well, but why not collect air miles at the same time when shopping at Safeway, Shell, etc.
I think your math is wrong, you don't need 25,000 miles for a trip from Ottawa to Toronto, that could be Aeroplan Miles, and even those might be less.  25,000 Aeroplan miles gets you right across the country, for instance, Vanc. to Toronto.  Yes, you do have to buy insurance, otherwise your air miles are lost and not reinstated.

Last Dec. I transferred Avion points to British Airways, getting 1.5 mile for each point, and have already booked a trip to Europe.


----------



## LynnW (Feb 28, 2006)

We also have an Avion Card but usually switch our miles over to our American Airlines FF account if we are able to book early. It costs 30,000 miles per ticket to fly from Calgary to Mexico on American and I believe 45,000 per ticket booking through Avion. We have used American at least 10 times and have only had a few minor schedule changes.

Lynn


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Air Miles West Jet card*

I made our Bank of Montreal gold mastercard a Westjet card a couple of years ago at no cost.

We just booked two flights to Florida for 1,400 miles each because of this.  Otherwise they would have been 2,200 miles. Pretty good deal, but the taxes and other costs meant that it still cost us $300 for both.

Amuch better deal on Air Canada Aeroplan where we got two flights to las Vegas in November for less than that.  Cost us 50,000 aeoplan miles which we garnered from American Express.

So our two travelling timeshare vacations this year are on discounted FF points.

Cool

Dan


----------



## shekon (Feb 28, 2006)

With four teenagers I buy groceries.  The A&P is on the same corner of Bowmanville as it was 27 years ago when I moved to town!


----------



## DianeH (Mar 2, 2006)

I also collect airmiles.  Everything goes on that card and we pay it off each month as well.  I just post charges in my chequebook as if I am writing a cheque.  

We flew to Honolulu using them, no problems.  Our flight to Phoenix was changed twice.  We ended up taking a full day to get to and get home with major layovers in Denver. It wasn't worth it for one week of vacation.

We used airmiles to purchase a video camera recently as well.

After experiencing great service on Alaska air this week (and 2 weeks prior), we are applying for the Platinum Visa which will give us miles for Alaska and their partners.  The annual fee is higher than airmiles silver, but we can also get a companion ticket each year for only $50 us.  That will make it affordable to travel to Mexico on a fairly regular basis.   

Diane


----------



## BevL (Mar 2, 2006)

There's talk over on flyertalk that AS will start flying to Hawaii.  That would make the $50 companion certificate a real perk.  As it is now, both hubby and I have one, I gave mine away before it expired, and I doubt we'll use his.

Bev


----------



## LynnW (Mar 2, 2006)

Bev or Diane

Are you talking about an Alaska Airlines Platinum Visa? I didn't realize that Canadians could apply for their card.

Lynn


----------



## DianeH (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Lynn!

I hope this link works, http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19418

otherwise, check out travel info forum and my question about that card.

Yes you can have one!  

Diane


----------



## asp (Mar 2, 2006)

You can get a Platinum Alaska Air Visa from Bank of America - I applied online, and got two free Board room passes etc.  Approved online.


----------



## BevL (Mar 3, 2006)

I've had mine for over a year - just got my second companion certificate.  

Bev


----------



## longnoury (Mar 14, 2006)

Airmiles is the bigest rip off ever. For a $99 flight from Toronto to Montreal you need 1000 airmiles and you still have to pay the taxes/fees of $68. For 75 points you can get a $25 dollar voucher for A and P. 
Even better get a 1% cash back credit card. with the $20,000 you spent to get the 1000 Airmiles points you would get $200 cash to use for travel with no silly restrictions


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Airmiles*

Longnoury.

You have to pay the taxes for all FF programmes.

and its 175 points  for $20.

However, I will admit it is more costly than aeroplan.

Dan


----------

